# Photokina To Become Yearly Trade Show After 2018



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 24, 2017)

```
<em>photokina 2018: the world’s leading trade fair for photo, video and imaging is repositioning itself</em></p>
<p>photokina will take place annually as of 2018. It will in future thus optimally reflect the fast-paced nature and the ever briefer innovation cycles of an increasingly digitalised industry. As of 2019 the trade fair will also have a new date in May. In addition to innovations from the core areas of the imaging workflow, the entire range of products, applications and services of relevance for imaging shall in future be presented in Cologne. With these changes, the transformation process begun in 2016 shall be consistently continued: under the umbrella of “Imaging Unlimited”, photokina last year inspired both exhibitors and visitors and accessed new target groups for the industry.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“The digital transformation of the imaging industry is advancing, and thus opening up new perspectives and value creation potential. The new date and the annual cycle should in future make photokina even more attractive to all providers of the imaging ecosystem. In this way, we show the specialised trade, the media and our users an even broader bandwidth of state-of-the-art products, applications and services in Cologne which especially suits the young imaging culture,” Rainer Führes, chairman of the board of the photography industry association (PIV) is pleased to state.</p>
<p>The imaging ecosystem today also includes, in addition to the core areas from the imaging workflow, trend areas like virtual and augmented reality, cloud computing, as well as image recognition and holography. The growing flood of images and videos must be processed and administered, so that archiving and content management, social media and communities are coming increasingly into focus. Apps and software solutions have become indispensable both for professional use and for the end consumer. Smart home applications and computer-generated imaging are once again increasing in importance. photokina should in future serve as an important international innovation platform.</p>
<p>Katharina C. Hamma, Chief Operating Officer of Koelnmesse GmbH, has a positive perspective on the future of the trade fair: “photokina 2016 has shown us that this traditional brand in our portfolio has lost nothing of its attraction worldwide and in the region. The new concept has been a complete success. photokina has continued to develop further over time, as have the products, services and the market environment presented there. Now we are taking the next logical step by offering a digitally powered product environment an attractive annual platform for presenting photokina 26.09.–29.09.2018 www.photokina.com Your contact: Judith Mader Tel. +49 221 821-2486 Fax +49 221 821-3544 E-mail [email protected] Koelnmesse GmbH Messeplatz 1 50679 Köln P.O. Box 21 07 60 50532 Köln Germany Tel.+49 221 821-0 Fax +49 221 821-2574 [email protected] www.koelnmesse.de Executive Board: Gerald Böse (President and Chief Executive Officer) Katharina C. Hamma Herbert Marner Chairwoman of the Supervisory Board: Mayor of the City of Cologne Henriette Reker Headquarters and place of jurisdiction: Cologne District Court Cologne, HRB 952 Press Release Page 2/2 the latest innovations and for entering into discussion with traders, specialist users and end customers.”</p>
<p>For the 2018 event, only the series of days is changing: it will take place from Wednesday, 26.09. to Saturday, 29.09, and thus enables a more compact, more intensive trade fair experience.</p>
<p><strong>Post it

</strong>New cycle, new series of days, new date, new themes: photokina is repositioning itself for the future. In addition to innovations from the core areas of the imaging workflow, the entire range of products, applications and services of relevance for imaging shall in future be presented in Cologne. As of 2019, photokina will take place annually in May. Only the trade fair duration is changing in 2018: it takes place from 26-29.09.2018. We look forward to four intensive days of “Imaging Unlimited”!</p>
<p><strong>Tweet it

</strong>New cycle, new series of days, new date, new themes: photokina is repositioning itself for the future. Find out more here: <a href="http://www.photokina.com/photokina2018plus">www.photokina.com/photokina2018plus</a></p>
<p><strong>Note for editorial offices:</strong> photokina photos are available in our image database on the Internet at <a href="http://www.photokina.com">www.photokina.com</a> in the “Press” section. Press information is available at: www.photokina.com/pressinformation If you reprint this document, please send us a sample copy.</p>
<p><strong>photokina on Facebook:</strong> <a href="https://www.facebook.com/photokina">https://www.facebook.com/photokina</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 24, 2017)

"the entire range of products, applications and services of relevance for imaging shall in future be presented in Cologne. "

I wonder what this includes and excludes?


----------



## unfocused (May 24, 2017)

AcutancePhotography said:


> "the entire range of products, applications and services of relevance for imaging shall in future be presented in Cologne. "
> 
> I wonder what this includes and excludes?





> ...The imaging ecosystem today also includes, in addition to the core areas from the imaging workflow, trend areas like virtual and augmented reality, cloud computing, as well as image recognition and holography. The growing flood of images and videos must be processed and administered, so that archiving and content management, social media and communities are coming increasingly into focus. Apps and software solutions have become indispensable both for professional use and for the end consumer. Smart home applications and computer-generated imaging are once again increasing in importance...



Looks like it includes pretty much everything related to imaging and excludes nothing.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 24, 2017)

Photokina has got "messy" over the past few shows with an influx of small Chinese companies many of whom rip off other companies products almost filling one hall. 
Almost an entire hall covers tripods and companies like Nikon, Olympus etc. get smaller & smaller stands. Canon stand at the last show was poor featuring mainly the 5D MKIV and the EOS M5 it was hard to see any other camera apart from the user bar. Photokina could learn from the revitalised Photography Show in the UK that has great user experience areas to shoot, public lectures and areas to purchase equipment (national stores) that you cannot do at Photokina.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 22, 2017)

The schedule for the photokina 2019 has been released:
May 8th to 11th 2019.


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 22, 2017)

yeah...less than 1 year after the 2018 show...
will manufacturers be expected to bring out new stuff every year now? like how we get new mobile phones?
i'm talking about flagship models, not just something new...

usually companies would keep really new and innovative products to launch around a big event such as photokina (was)


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 23, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> yeah...less than 1 year after the 2018 show...
> will manufacturers be expected to bring out new stuff every year now?
> ...


The photokina makers said that the maket improves faster and so they a changing to an annual sequence. (see above)
Problem here in Germany is that the photokina in September was too close to the IFA (Internationale Funkausstellung Berlin = International radio exhibition Berlin, a.k.a. 'Berlin Radio Show') that partly was addressing similar topics and became an annual show in 2006. Before that they were alternating.

So they had to look for another time in the year. We'll see with the 2020 fair, if they will stay in May or if they rethink their schedule.

But as the fair makers also want to earn money their decissions normally are really well-considered and backed with surveys of exhibitors and customers.


----------

